# ups showed up today



## loolagigi (Feb 24, 2010)

sweet beans, now i can finish my closet. on the lumatek it had 4 settings. ex. 150 watts, 250 watts, 400 watts, and super lumens. what the hell is a super lumen?  does anyone run it on that setting?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

Was it Hamster Lewis by chance?

I would run mine on nuclear if it had the button


----------



## Dahova (Feb 24, 2010)

thats funny!! nuclear!!


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 24, 2010)

Atomic Power  :holysheep:


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 24, 2010)

hi loola, i read on one of the threads in hear that your bulb wont last half as long with the super lumens switch on. i just got the same ballast as you and i tried it out but it didnt seem to make much of a difference. Good luck with the new gear your girls will thank you for it!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> sweet beans, now i can finish my closet. on the lumatek it had 4 settings. ex. 150 watts, 250 watts, 400 watts, and super lumens. what the hell is a super lumen? does anyone run it on that setting?


 
*super lumens lol i found it to work.. but it will kill your reg bulbs.. hortilux and other higher end bulbs seem to take the beating.. its pushing an extra 10% so your 55,000 becomes 65,000 which is killer.. as well dialing down to 250w for veg and bring it up is nice.. i like the ballast and think the "super lumens" does help. in the flowerin stage.. just beware of regular bulbs..*
*LH*


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 24, 2010)

Has it been measured by a non ghetto light meter, for that 10%?


----------



## cubby (Feb 24, 2010)

Super Lumens are what you get when lester lightbulb gets frisky.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Has it been measured by a non ghetto light meter, for that 10%?


 
*this is from lumeteks mouth... and i noticed a diference in me buds from regular and having it on super lumens.. in my tent anyhow...*
*i also noticed after running it on super lumens with a reg bulb it killed it.*
*LH*


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 24, 2010)

if you were paying attention to the picture you can see i have a hortilux. im prob just ganna runn on 400......it is kinda a lame feature. i just have heard more good things than bad from lumatek, and it was 125 bucks. 
last time i baught a hortilux it was 95 bucks....now you can get em for 55. i still have my $95 one. it seems nice and strong still.


----------



## matt612346 (Feb 25, 2010)

should get a Ushio HiLUX 600W HPS light... 

Hortilux = magnetic ballast

Ushio HiLUX = digital

hortilux is going to burn up in a hurry if u use it with digital


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 25, 2010)

matt612346 said:
			
		

> should get a Ushio HiLUX 600W HPS light...
> 
> Hortilux = magnetic ballast
> 
> ...



Hmm, do you have a fact link that backs this or is this another online myth that gets started with no real facts? I understand early on they had bulb/ballast issues with some bulbs not firing with some of the digitals but have since been resolved, no? I just also bought that same Lumetek ballast, an Extrasun Hood with an upgraded Super Hortiux bulb that i haven't fired yet. 

Are you saying that the pkg. deal is not going work or rather that the bulbs life will be short compared? I guess we will watch what happens with both mine and looagigi's and see what really happens. I would think that large grow light specialty stores would know what the are doing and understand what they are packaging together or this would be a bad business move to be so misinformed.

Let's prove or bust this myth. I will need to get a light meter but i have the set up to make it happen.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 25, 2010)

matt612346 said:
			
		

> should get a Ushio HiLUX 600W HPS light...
> 
> Hortilux = magnetic ballast
> 
> ...


 
*If you talk to lumetek they test there ballasts with horilux bulbs.....*
*yes i have heard good things bout ushio bulbs.. but....*

*Loola... i did pay attention to the picture... i was just saying that a regular bulb will burn out fast on "super" lumens vs the hortilux..*
*as far as you runnin it on supper or just 400w is up to you lol LMFAO..*
*but doesnt hurt to try.. give your own opinion.. lol other then its Lame.. *
*i think being able to dial it down is awsome.. just me i guess..*
*LH*


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 25, 2010)

dialing down, yeah i supose.  i use cfl's to veg, but thats just me. and as for who ever said hortilux bulbs dont last in a lumatek...i call **.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 25, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> dialing down, yeah i supose. i use cfl's to veg, but thats just me. and as for who ever said hortilux bulbs dont last in a lumatek...i call **.


 
*Im with you on that.. total B.S. the tech at lumetek says they use hortilux bulbs to test there ballasts.. but whatever eh.. good luck on set up me friend....  *
*LH*


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope the Hortilux bulb works with the Lumatek balast, I just ordered a 1000 watt unit and the Hortilux bulb for it.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 9, 2010)

zipflip said:
			
		

> :rofl: :yeahthat:
> 
> i ahve a 600 lumatek (dimmable) with super lumens, and i notice a slight diff in brightness to the naked eye compared to plain 600watt setting.
> been runnin min eon super lumens for i think close to a month now without any failure so far :aok:


 
ZIP...thats why you can't see brother!...quit stairing at HID lamps!

Those Ushio lamps are supposed to be the bomb schnigiddity, I've read a few articles on them...anyone use them?  they cost alot of [email protected]!

I don't know about your ballast loola...but I'd take that bulb off your hands if you don't want it.  Hortilux has stood the test of time...for sure, thats a top notch lamp!


----------

